# Screen Print Press off contact issue



## The Hodge Podge 1 (9 mo ago)

I'm wondering anyone call help me adjust the off contact on my press. It's a cheap press that I bought off Ebay a few years ago. I have attached an image of the arm with the adjustment springs for reference. Thank You all in advance for your help and suggestions, and I look forward to exploring this site gaining knowledge in the screen printing industry!



-Greg
View attachment 275468


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Obviously...


----------



## The Hodge Podge 1 (9 mo ago)

TABOB said:


> Obviously...
> View attachment 275469


obviously what, Bob?


----------



## The Hodge Podge 1 (9 mo ago)

The Hodge Podge 1 said:


> obviously what, Bob?


so I loosen those and adjust the height that way? I don't have to adjust the things with the red arrows?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

The Hodge Podge 1 said:


> so I loosen those and adjust the height that way?


Correct!
The turnbuckles are for the spring tension. Nothing to do with the off-contact.


----------



## The Hodge Podge 1 (9 mo ago)

TABOB said:


> Correct!
> The turnbuckles are for the spring tension. Nothing to do with the off-contact.


Thanks Bob! How tight should the tension be?


----------



## The Hodge Podge 1 (9 mo ago)

The Hodge Podge 1 said:


> Thanks Bob! How tight should the tension be?


Also how high should the screen be off the platen?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

The Hodge Podge 1 said:


> Also how high should the screen be off the platen?


That's complicated.
Thin inks will print OK with zero off-contact.
Thick/opaque inks need 1 to 1.5 mm.
You just have to practice and see what works for you.


----------



## The Hodge Podge 1 (9 mo ago)

TABOB said:


> That's complicated.
> Thin inks will print OK with zero off-contact.
> Thick/opaque inks need 1 to 1.5 mm.
> You just have to practice and see what works for you.


Thank You Bob. I appreciate your help!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

From what i can tell those black knobs are only to lock in your screen. Your press doesn't appear to have any off-contact adjustments. 

So you would need to either adjust your platen height to achieve, or if that is not an option, add something (like taped coins) to the frame of your screen to achieve the desired height.


----------



## The Hodge Podge 1 (9 mo ago)

splathead said:


> From what i can tell those black knobs are only to lock in your screen. Your press doesn't appear to have any off-contact adjustments.
> 
> So you would need to either adjust your platen height to achieve, or if that is not an option, add something (like taped coins) to the frame of your screen to achieve the desired height.


Thank You. I know that about the knobs. lol
I was just wondering about off contact and what those springs are for. Thanks for responding.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The Hodge Podge 1 said:


> Thank You. I know that about the knobs. lol
> I was just wondering about off contact and what those springs are for. Thanks for responding.


As Bob said, the springs adjust the feel and speed of lowering and raising your screens.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> From what i can tell those black knobs are only to lock in your screen. Your press doesn't appear to have any off-contact adjustments.


Looks like slotted holes to me... and if they are not, a a bit of filing will do it.








Another way to adjust the off contact is using spacers bellow the platen


----------



## sbremner (Oct 24, 2007)

You could also use a shim or two on the bottom side of the screen, primitive, but effective. On the first press I used back in the '70's, which had no off-contact adjustment, that was the only option.

Steve


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

sbremner said:


> You could also use a shim or two on the bottom side of the screen, primitive, but effective.


Not primitive at all. Shims are commonly used in the printing industry, and are more reliable than adjustment screws.
It is much easier however to make paper shims for the platen, than metal shims for the screen clamp.


----------



## sbremner (Oct 24, 2007)

By primitive, I mean not a fancy digital adjustment. I often found most off contact systems based at the rear clamp to be almost useless, because of the flex, the front of the screen didn't stay up as it should. I initially learned on a flatbed printing on vinyl, and had to learn a number of tricks. We like 24 point illustration board...

Steve


----------



## sharon b (Jul 6, 2011)

the springs are to aid in lifting the screen. not enough tension - screen + squeegee + ink combined weight it will drop the mess on your head or at the most inopportune time. too much tension - when you lift the screen it will launch the squeegee across the room & make a mess. adjust for your average screen + squeegee weight, be sure to adjust both sides the same or it will pull sideways weird.
look under this frame clamp & see if there's an adjustable screw/foot. that will provide your back off-contact. we used to add a small slice of coroplast to the front edge of the screen to maintain off-contact at your belly. good luck!


----------



## SecretStudio (8 mo ago)

On that press lift the screen all the way up. Look at the center bar that's behind the platen. There is 2 silver bolts with a nut attached to each. Loosening this bolt by a few mm and then tighten the nut to secure it. This is how you change the off contact on this press. Oh it's the first bolt towards you with a foam pad ontop of it. 

Also just tighten those springs about halfway so that when you install your screen and squeegee on top it has plenty of tension to hold it all up.


----------

